# Chicken Sausage Fatty (sort of) Q-View + ABTs



## jaye220 (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I attempted my first fatty over the weekend.  I took some italian chicken sausages out of the casing, stuffed with sauteed onions, bell peppers and cheese.  I covered it with Jeff's rub and put it in the fridge to firm up.  That's where the problems started...

I don't know if it was too thin, stuffed to thick or the sausage was just too soft but there was no way this baby was making it into the GOSM in one piece.  I saw the warning signs earlier but as I lifted it in, it split in my hands.  I salvaged the big side pretty well but Fatty Jr. became a meatball.  

Anyway, it tasted great and I think I learned some lessons.  On to the Q-View:

ABTs ready to go in the smoker (wife doesn't do bacon):



Finished "Fatty" (you can barely see Fatty Jr. in the background):



ABTs ready to consume -- they were a big hit too:


----------



## ibsmoking (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey I've been there too with turkey, I added some breadcrums and that helps to bind the meat together and put it in the freezer for 10-15 min. that help.  Have Fun on the next one.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 1, 2008)

I've used the turkey italian sausage, it tends to fall apart too...  I like the breadcrumb idea - will try that next time we make my turkey sausage pizza fatty... also going to mix the turkey sausage with some regular sausage for a more firm fatty.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 1, 2008)

When I do the turkey fatties, I make a small, shallow boat out of aluminum foil (Only goes about 1 inch up the side of the fatty) that I put the fattie in to get it in the smoker, after the first hour or so it has firmed up enough to roll it out onto the grate and it keeps together.


----------



## keith54 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats a great idea KC. Thnx for the tip.


----------



## jaye220 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks...those are both great ideas.  Next time I'll definitely add some bread crumbs and make the foil boat.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me tell you how many I had fall through my fingers trying to put it on the grill before I thought up the "boat" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Turkey is rough...and adding a raw egg (like in meatloaf) seemed to make it even softer.  The breadcrumbs are a good idea though.


----------

